# Stanhopea tigrina



## Magnus A (Oct 1, 2014)




----------



## eggshells (Oct 1, 2014)

Very nice. I'm curious to know what is the cage? To hang plants?


----------



## Magnus A (Oct 1, 2014)

Yes, the net is just there to hang mounted orchids in my growing cabinet.

Below you see a very old picture of the cabinet, before the Stanhopea...


----------



## eggshells (Oct 1, 2014)

Wow, thanks for sharing I like that.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 1, 2014)

Wow! It didn't spike pendantly thru the bottom. I need to move mine to more light. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## OrchidIsa (Oct 1, 2014)

Beautiful wouldn't be enough!!! I love stanhopeas! :clap:


----------



## 17andgrowing (Oct 1, 2014)

That's awesome!


----------



## Migrant13 (Oct 1, 2014)

Excellent. I love these things...just wish I had more space for them. I like your cabinet set-up too.


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 1, 2014)

Excellent growing!


----------



## Stella (Oct 2, 2014)

Wow !!! splendid bloom !!!

As I see you use epiweb for your mounted orchids...Are you satisfied with it ???


----------



## e-spice (Oct 2, 2014)

Wonderful. I'd get one if I had room!


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 5, 2014)

lovely stanhopea and great growing area.


----------



## Erythrone (Oct 5, 2014)

Very nice!!


----------

